# "Diamond Jubilee" 1970 Varsity



## momo608 (May 1, 2017)

New one on me. I like! 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352044570486

"1970 was the 75 Year Anniversary "Diamond Jubilee" for Schwinn. This bike was a very limited color run in 1970 and was the ONLY year they did a Schwinn Varsity in straight white."


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2017)

I don't recollect ever seeing an all white Varsity. Who can fill us in on the 75th Anniversary 1970 Schwinn Diamond Jubilee? Is that a diamond frame thing?


----------



## momo608 (May 2, 2017)

Looking over the catalog it says the Paramount and Stingray were offered as Diamond Jubilee bikes. The Varsity, ladies Suburban, Fair Lady and Slik chic were available in white but no mention of diamond jubilee. 

*Schwinn Diamond Jubilee Paramount*
The 75th Anniversary model of the bike that is first choice among serious cyclists. Unmatched performance that defies comparison. Hand crafter throughout and equipped with new wider range derailleur gears, 31 to 104 gear. Your choice of Schwinn colors. Model not available until april 1, 1970.











Well there are these.


----------



## Metacortex (May 2, 2017)

In the United States "Diamond Jubilee" refers to a 75th anniversary event: https://www.google.com/search?q=diamond+jubilee+75th


----------

